# Planing with a router...what's your setup?



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

We get great use out of our Jet 10" planer (well, except for right now 'cause it's broke, but the replacement comes today!) but I know we'll have need of planing larger pieces of wood. Because of that, I want to come up with a sturdy, reliable method of planing with my router.

What I'm leaning towards is having some rails made that I can setup on the extended table of my tablesaw, since I know that to be flat. I'll setup the rails on both sides of the table and then have the router sit on the rails to move back and forth.

I've done some research already and there's lots of ways to accomplish this with repeatability and ease of use, but I'm just looking for examples (and especially pictures!) from you guys who maybe do this kind of planing somewhat regularly. I'm sure you've already had time to work the bugs out of your system.


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

I'm leaning towards something like how 



 are planing a large slab. I won't be doing anything that large, but I like the mechanics of it. The router is fixed and certainly stable. There's good leverage using that kind of a system instead of pushing a sled with the router on it. It also gives a good solution for holding the power cord out of the way, as well as being able to run some 2 1/2" hose for dust collection so that it collects right at the cutting head.

Anyway, though I don't need a setup near that large, I like that general idea.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

That's a neat video. I was thinking "it sure would be easy to add some dust collection to that jig" but then I noticed one of the guys has a cigarette, so nevermind.

Wasn't there recently a thread about planing a table with a router?


----------



## NorCal Scot (Dec 31, 2010)

SteveEl said:


> Then I noticed one of the guys has a cigarette, so nevermind.


 HAHA...i noticed that too! It used to blow my mind years ago. I traveled to door and cabinet shops all over the US. Amazing how many people smoked while working over a pile of sawdust with a cigarette in their mouth.

Interesting jig though!


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

beelzerob said:


> I'm leaning towards something like how these guys on youtube are planing a large slab. I won't be doing anything that large, but I like the mechanics of it. The router is fixed and certainly stable. There's good leverage using that kind of a system instead of pushing a sled with the router on it. It also gives a good solution for holding the power cord out of the way, as well as being able to run some 2 1/2" hose for dust collection so that it collects right at the cutting head.
> 
> Anyway, though I don't need a setup near that large, I like that general idea.



Now, that is one nice set up. I've never planed a board that big, but the setup was similar. That guy could have used a 4" fly cutter and hogged even faster, if he had enough horses. Good find, Beez.:thumbsup:


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Just about every shop I worked in, people smoked while working. Never any explosions. Smokers are usually pretty laid back...that's why people pick on them and try to control everybody's life.

Leave the smokers alone, damnit! They are Americans.:icon_cool::yes:


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

Oh, I search all the sources when I'm itching to make a new jig of some kind. I swear, it's crazy, but I enjoy making jigs more than I enjoy making something real. It's a sickness. Fortunately, my wife actually makes real stuff, so I can make jigs to help her. That's kind of where this springs from...she'd like to scroll some 20"X20" boards at some point, and we have boards that wide. So instead of gluing up 2 10" boards, I'd like to just plane a 20" board for her.

I still like the idea in that video. It won't be a 2 man operation for what I do, but I'll need some good way of moving the rig down the board. Maybe a couple pulleys....


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

Heh...when Steve said that, I figured he was saying "Well, no need for dust collection if you're injecting crap into your lungs directly", as opposed to any explosion hazard. :icon_smile:


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

I agree Beez. I used to make all kinds of jigs and fixtures for metal and woodworking. It was more enjoyable making them, instead of using them.

Some shops would be using a jig making 2 pieces at one setup, my job was to rebuild things for running production, so I'd design it to run 20 pieces.

I made the shops a lot of money, but the people on the line didn't like the idea.:laughing:


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

H.A.S.,you'll like this......guy basically was gonna give me a HUGE Cincinatti horz milling machine.Forget the model #(the one that everybody seemed to have?).......said he had a 7 or 8" face mill to go with it and;you could bury it in the workpce and the ole girl wouldn't bat an eye.......I'm like,drooling and just imagining what this thing is capable of.Then he told me the wieght....and footprint.DANG,BW


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

BW, I've set up and ran a bunch of those old/new huge machines. Did he mention how many HP? 

Some of those machines were only 10-20 HP, but with their massive design, you could plunge a 4" endmill in 12" deep. Talk about the chips flying.:laughing:


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

beelzerob said:


> Heh...when Steve said that, I figured he was saying "Well, no need for dust collection if you're injecting crap into your lungs directly", as opposed to any explosion hazard. :icon_smile:


Well yes, but not to be insulting... just have a dry sense of humor and found the irony amusing.


----------



## aus worker (Sep 30, 2010)

This is what I have made for myself for bigger slabs. Go Here


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

Thanks for the post, I'll read up on it tonight. That looks a heck of a lot more substantial and "metal" than I had planned on, but it should give some good ideas.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

beelzerob said:


> Thanks for the post, I'll read up on it tonight. That looks a heck of a lot more substantial and "metal" than I had planned on, but it should give some good ideas.


 
Rob, Within the thread he posted, there is another very simple design that I really like. I may have to give that one a try. :smile:


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

Do you mean the pic of that guy doing it? I saw that too, but I couldn't figure out how he could plane the entire surface without also planing into his side rails. There was no gap I could make out.

I also read some about router bits. I had figured I'd just use the 1" straight bit I had, but if there's a bit that's specifically for planing, maybe I'll have to get that. I wonder how much of a different it makes.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

beelzerob said:


> Do you mean the pic of that guy doing it? I saw that too, but I couldn't figure out how he could plane the entire surface without also planing into his side rails. There was no gap I could make out.
> 
> I also read some about router bits. I had figured I'd just use the 1" straight bit I had, but if there's a bit that's specifically for planing, maybe I'll have to get that. I wonder how much of a different it makes.


 
I would just wedge my piece between rails, so there would be room not to cut into rails. A 1" mortising bit, is what I would proly use. Not sure I would want to try and hang on too a larger planing type cutter. :smile:


----------

